# Sucker bets make you rich...



## Cube-tacular (Aug 24, 2010)

A guy broke my four by four and 6 people offered me £20 each if i could fiz it, i've fixed it and i so far have 80 of it (1 guy might not pay).

have any experiences like this happened to you?


----------



## hatep (Aug 24, 2010)

That happened to me with a 3x3, but no one paid up...


----------



## Dene (Aug 24, 2010)

wow I could do with that sort of money.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 24, 2010)

I was so exited when I read the title...

There are ways to earn money from cubing, though, t's just most of them are very unrealistic.


----------



## Cube-tacular (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah, i suppose you could get money if you were really good (saying stuff like "if i solve thias in 30 seconds, will you give me 5 quid) but with an average of 1:24.18, i dubt ill ever do stuff like that.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've made bets, and to non-cubers 2 minutes is even fast to solve so they bet i cant solve the cube in less than 2 minutes and i always win


----------



## Cube-tacular (Aug 24, 2010)

lol, suppose so, but the people who id bet with already know i have a limit (for now ) which can't beat


----------



## Tyson (Aug 24, 2010)

I solved a cube for a commercial on the golf channel once.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 24, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I solved a cube for a commercial on the golf channel once.



Stop showing off Tyson! And don't mention the fact that you we're a contestant in the reality show The Beauty and the Geek Season 2. Also don't mention that you we're featured on Rubik's official website for Rubik's Cube tutorial videos. IM SICK OF YOUR BRAGGING.

=3


----------



## Cube-tacular (Aug 24, 2010)

talking about a limit i can't beat (bit off topic, btw, was the commerciial thing true) i did a new record of 56.1 seconds!

any else made money?


----------



## guzman (Aug 24, 2010)

talking about golf, rubik and commercials ...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## theace (Aug 24, 2010)

geez. I need to find people to bet.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 24, 2010)

Or you can be like that guy and charge a ridiculous tuition fee for private lessons =D


----------



## Radcuber (Aug 24, 2010)

I wish I could, but since every single one of my friends know I can cube, it would be pointless to make bets  Also you're from the UK?


----------



## Carrot (Aug 24, 2010)

Entaining/distracting kids... $100 per hour =)


----------



## RyanO (Aug 24, 2010)

I found $20 next to me after I finished a blind solve on the Venice beach boardwalk. I've also got a lot of free beer for cubing.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 24, 2010)

At the National Boy Scout Jamboree I got some patches from people for solving it in under 30 seconds.


----------



## coinman (Aug 24, 2010)

I really think a rubik's cube street show would work. A competition timer display or a stackpod would help a lot for the effect. Just bring a hat to put money in, a small table to cube on, a timer with display and a cube or two. Then let people scramble it and you solve it as darn fast as you can. The faster you are the more money you will get i guess.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 24, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > I solved a cube for a commercial on the golf channel once.
> ...



Didn't he also teach Will Smith?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 24, 2010)

coinman said:


> I really think a rubik's cube street show would work. A competition timer display or a stackpod would help a lot for the effect. Just bring a hat to put money in, a small table to cube on, a timer with display and a cube or two. Then let people scramble it and you solve it as darn fast as you can. The faster you are the more money you will get i guess.



That is exactly what I saw today. A guy with a cube and a laptop with CCT on with the sign 'I CAN SOLVE THE RUBIK'S CUBE IN LESS THAN 1MIN'. He didn't get a lot of money though. If you do BLD I suppose it'll attract a lot more people, though you'd need a helper so people don't steal your hat while you're blindfolded


----------



## Novriil (Aug 24, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> [youtube]lACH1zHDVTo[/ youtube]


http://www.reporter.ee/2009/02/26/pimesi-rubiku-kuubikut-lahendav-kadri-ann/

She is fast  lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> At the National Boy Scout Jamboree I got some patches from people for solving it in under 30 seconds.



Freaking sweet! Another boy scout that can cube.
So maybe when the next Jamboree comes up, I can hang out with someone.


----------



## bobso2 (Aug 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > At the National Boy Scout Jamboree I got some patches from people for solving it in under 30 seconds.
> ...



Cool! I am also a (water)scout!


----------



## jiggy (Aug 24, 2010)

Novriil said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube]lACH1zHDVTo[/ youtube]
> ...


She's speaking in some crazy language and solving a Rubik's cube. She's clearly possessed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > ElectricDoodie said:
> ...



Has this been posted here before? I never saw it before. (Maybe I missed the post earlier? The date on the link is quite old.) It looks fake - it looks kind of like she solved the bottom layer first. And the execution time is rather astonishing, especially for someone who solved sighted in 52 seconds average. Not to mention the 10 second memo time, although that could just be a camera cut.


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Like someone said, even 2 minutes is impressive to non cubers. Maybe i could make bets even with my crappy 1 minute solves. I should try. And my race helps too. If i was asian everyone would just expect me to naturally be able to solve it, but i'm mexican so no one expects me to be able to solve it. Maybe i can make some money. Maybe i'll try at college.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 24, 2010)

Well that's the reason why to use papers on WCA comps 

I think the video wasn't cut but she just peeked under the blindfold. She used beginners method so cutting will be seen 

It was in a talent show and she almost won it. I don't remember exactly but I think she finished 2nd. Anti Ingel (Estonian NR holder for speed-3x3) was in the final too but I don't remember how far did he get. He solved 3 cubes in a minute.
http://www.reporter.ee/2009/03/19/kuubiku-kiirlahendaja-anti/


----------



## freshcuber (Aug 24, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > ElectricDoodie said:
> ...



She started with a total beginners method. She did a daisy then flipped it to make the white cross then did the first two layers corners and edges seperately. That would be so ridiculously hard to remember especially with that memorization time but that, as it was stated earlier, could be editing. She wasn't using Classic Pochmann or M2R2 or any other regular BLD method, just a beginners method.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 24, 2010)

So far I've made about $10.000 from the selling of my 3 books 
It took about 6 months to get around 50.000 copies sold.







They're in Indonesian language and only sold in Indonesia. So I guess Dan Harris made more money from his "Speedsolving The Cube" book.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL that video was so fake. How did she even get away with that?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 25, 2010)

Haha. Nice edit on the title to whoever did that.


----------



## BigSams (Aug 25, 2010)

Wasn't there some guy (ron van bruchem?) who had a sign saying "will solve cubes for money"? I saw a vid years ago; it was pretty darn funny.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 25, 2010)

I heard something about Tyson showing Will Smith for Pursuit of Happiness, but I remember him doing it once on Fresh Prince of Bel Air too. Maybe he forgot how to do LL? I'm not sure. It takes him a bit though.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 25, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> LOL that video was so fake. How did she even get away with that?



everyone in my school said: Can't you do BLD that fast?  At then I couldn't BLD at all.


----------



## Cube-tacular (Aug 26, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> I wish I could, but since every single one of my friends know I can cube, it would be pointless to make bets  Also you're from the UK?



I am from the UK, the poundsd probably gave it away. 

I wish i never showed people that i can cube, they know i can now.


----------



## CuberN00b (Aug 28, 2010)

Chuck said:


> So far I've made about $10.000 from the selling of my 3 books
> It took about 6 months to get around 50.000 copies sold.
> 
> 
> ...



Way to go, chuck!
At least i could own the white book with his autograph.

Sadly, i never get any sucker bets


----------

